# This Can't be for real?



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Why would this lady sell her dog for that for $350? IDK , but she sure is cute is says she is Akc what do you guys think?
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...152820&country=&state=&page=1&order_by=&back=


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

arampino said:


> *Why would this lady sell her dog for that for $350? *IDK , but she sure is cute is says she is Akc what do you guys think?
> http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...152820&country=&state=&page=1&order_by=&back=


I have no idea, just be careful if you are thinking of buying.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, Ashley, being "registered AKC" doesn't mean it's a healthy dog, just that the breeder had the litter registered. It also doesn't mean the dam and sire are healthy, or that THEIR dams and sires are healthy. They say "health certificate", but that just means that someone there will make up a paper and sign it. 

What you want to see are links to the ofa.org site and actual proof that the dam and sire have passed their tests with success. 

Since this woman isn't testing, she isn't spending money on those tests, so can likely afford to sell her pups cheap. Thing is, it's not worth the savings for the potential owner in my opinion. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It raises all kinds of red flags for me. Why is she selling this 8 month old female for $350 and a 7 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel female for $1200?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Geri- it is because she is selling her pregnant with puppies..... RUN RUN RUN!


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Last week she had two more Havs on They were both between 2-3 years. It kinda looks like she is getting out of Dodge!! The male's name was Rocky (first picture) and the female Dolly (2nd). They were $50 and it stated that they were not trained due to the fact that they were outside dogs.... A havanese as an outside dog? IDK I just hate people like this! Thedogs all look gross. I have a save the world complex... Sorry guys!~! It just makes me soo sad.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

She looks a lot like my Gracie...
I wonder if she was going to keep her back as a breeder and changed her mind and now that she is older she has to lower the price...
Or if it is just the economy???


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, now I see. Yeah, it looks like she is getting rid of her dogs.
You know, part of me wonders if maybe they lost their house or something? I am on a bengal board and so many breeders have lost their homes and had to sell all of their cats...the economy is affecting a lot of people. 
Do you live close? Can you go see her?


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't but I wish I did... she is in Mo. I just stumbled across the site for the first two & felt bad so I did a search & Hickory creek came up on petfinder pets. I tried to email, but have yet to get a response.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is in puppy mill capital of the U.S- Missouri. I bet with the economy even they are hurting. But who sells a pregnant dog??? (Cavalier!) I feel so bad for these dogs but I just have that thought if you buy this one for $350 plus 275 for shipping, I imagine she is making money even when you think you are saving the dog.


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I know... I just felt sorry for her & wanted some advice on what to do. She looks so much like my furbaby. I guess I just have to look away & hope she turns out ok.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those things make me crazy too. It does sound like a puppy mill dumping dogs. Poor baby though. I'm with you. I really hope she goes to a good home or can HRI posssibly get involved so she doesn't wind up as a breeder for some unscrupulous buyer.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, this is weird...this was in my email box??? First of all, I didn't email her...but it is clearly about this puppy (Abby)????

Abby was at the vet about a month ago. She is well along with house breaking. She is starting to stand at the door when she wants to go out.

She was always the smallest in the litter, so I think that made her a little more feisty. She has been in the house with us since last November. She has been a little stand offish with strangers, but once she gets acquainted, she is ok - just a little insecure, I think. We have her mother and another Havanese older dog in the house & they get along well. They all wrestle & play together. She is a jumper & likes to be held. 

we farm & I work every day, so my husband takes the dogs out at noon to potty & then I take them out before work & when I get home, and we haven't had any potty accidents for quite a long time. I don't shut her in the crate, but she sleeps in one at night. I have three crates, one for each dog, in the kitchen area. I have pads in each one and Abby loves to pull the pads out, even if one of the dogs is laying on it, she will tug on it until it comes out, dog & all. She is very playful.

I'm sure she would love California, although she would be missed here. She is AKC registerable & has had her puppy shots. 

Would be happy to answer any other questions you might have. We don't use contracts - we guarantee her to be healthy when she leaves here. We ask the new owner to take her to their vet within a few days of arrival. If your vet finds a health concern, we would ask for it in writing, and we would refund the price of the puppy upon return of the puppy to us at your expense. 

I take Pay Pal or certified postal money order. Shipping is $275 plus $350 for the puppy. She has been to the groomers at least three times. she has a very pretty coat.

thank you & hope to hear from you again.
Loretta

EDITED to remove email addresses....I did not email Loretta though, yet this was in my email.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Huh? Karla, that *is* weird!


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe it is a sign... I called her to find out more & she said she recently had to get a job & she just can't take care of the dogs & work , she is keeping the mom, but she just doesn't have time for puppies which is why she is selling the other dogs. IDK if she is telling the truth she sounded desperate, but hey don't they all!!
Could HRI get involved with this?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ashley, HRI will not purchase dogs. I fully back them on this as what are the chances this woman doesnt breed more dogs. She is selling a pregnant dog now. If she would like to surrender the dogs to HRI, they would probably consider it. I think HALO is the organization that purchases dogs from auctions and saves them. I think there are a few people on the forum involved with HALO?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I still can't figure out WHY she emailed me? I went on the site and looked at her dogs...I signed in so I could read the testimonies on her...but that's it. I didn't request info from her...how did she even have my email address? It is just so weird.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Puppy Mill IMHO


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

It sounds like a puppy mill to me. She has been living in the house since November????? Where was she before then? In a pen with a million other dogs? I think I'm feeling sick!


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

You guys exactly, I am going to ask her if she would be willing to surrender them if she really is in a bad situation she should say yes right!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ashley,

I don't think she will. I'm sure she wants the money.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> I still can't figure out WHY she emailed me? I went on the site and looked at her dogs...I signed in so I could read the testimonies on her...but that's it. I didn't request info from her...how did she even have my email address? It is just so weird.


Hmm, that's really strange. I've been a member there for a long time. Just cause I like to ooh and ahh over the puppies. (I'd likely never buy a puppy from a website such as this) But, nobody has ever emailed me. How can they get your info?? Doesn't make ANY sense at all to me that they could get that info just from browsing through the website. Unless you provided your email, or emailed them. They can't even track your ISP or whatever it is (sorry, not tech person) because it's not their site.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

arampino said:


> Last week she had two more Havs on They were both between 2-3 years. It kinda looks like she is getting out of Dodge!! The male's name was Rocky (first picture) and the female Dolly (2nd). They were $50 and it stated that they were not trained due to the fact that they were outside dogs.... A havanese as an outside dog? IDK I just hate people like this! Thedogs all look gross. I have a save the world complex... Sorry guys!~! It just makes me soo sad.


where'd these pics come from? listed on puppyfind?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I tried searching for her and puppy mills but couldn't come up with anything. The Cavalier is more expensive because she wants to sell it before the litter is born, giving the new owner a lot of potential income. I did find this link http://www.classifiedads.com/dogs-ad849482.htm which may have been Abby as a puppy. 
Maybe this woman fell on hard times and has to sell the dogs. I have to believe that because the alternative is too depressing. I hope all the dogs find good homes.
Gina


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

The pictures were on puppy find a couple weeks ago


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

*OMG I KNOW THIS PICTURE!!!!!*

That is Grace... My Grace when she was a puppy!!!!!! I wonder if this person is part of our forum!!!!!?????


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...this mystery gets more interesting by the minute!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

This is all too strange. I recognized the name/email on your original post---yet none of this makes sense! Hummmmmmm


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

I swear it looks just like her go back & look at my puppy posts.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5147
It's no the exact picture , but omg the resemblance is unnerving


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is she your dogs breeder or do you think she is stealing pictures? I know there are a lot of puppy mills and backyard breeders that steal pictures of dogs and use them.


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

She is not my breeder!! At least I don't think she is. It seems more likely that she stole the picture, unless she moved to Mo. & changed her name


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

arampino said:


> The pictures were on puppy find a couple weeks ago


Really? Cause every pic I've ever seen on there was water marked "puppyfind.com" across the top.
The ones you posted were not.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It looks very similar to your dog's face but a lot of puppies look alike as people showed on the look alike thread  But could they be from the same litter?


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Really? Cause every pic I've ever seen on there was water marked "puppyfind.com" across the top.
> The ones you posted were not.


 I just cropped the picture before I put it on here.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, this thread is very interesting and confusing at the same time... So what exactly going on here for real??

Ryan


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

I can't believe that this post got turned around on me, I am Very sorry now that I even posted anything. All I wanted was everyone's opinion on if the lady was legit or not, obviously she is not. So that's all I wanted to know & I am done here. I 've learned my lesson & will never post anything regarding saving dogs again!
Thanks to all who tried to give me honest advise, & to everyone else sorry!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Ashley, did something go wrong here? I hope you didn't get a ton of flack for this thread! That doesn't make sense to me, no reason to do that. :suspicious:

There are sooooo many red flags and I, for one, do not believe what this woman wrote. What farmers do you know would even want to own many Havs? And Cavaliers? I dunno..... they aren't exactly your typical farm dog! :suspicious: The fact that some are/were pregnant, some are "now" living in the house, selling really cheap and sounding all desperate.... nah! Don't believe it for a second.

I am actually very GLAD you posted this thread, hon. After all, you had the same questions many, many people have when they look through those sites and wonder what the situation is for such and such a puppy or dog. People have kind hearts and often wonder if they can help, esp. if there are "sad" sounding circumstances. The thing is, unscrupulous sellers know this. 

Bringing something like this to our attention, you are helping get the topic out there and for some good exchange of information and knowledge. I totally love learning/teaching/understanding, so thank you for yet another opportunity for this to happen.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

arampino said:


> I can't believe that this post got turned around on me, I am Very sorry now that I even posted anything. All I wanted was everyone's opinion on if the lady was legit or not, obviously she is not. So that's all I wanted to know & I am done here. I 've learned my lesson & will never post anything regarding saving dogs again!
> Thanks to all who tried to give me honest advise, & to everyone else sorry!


Oh no, no. I'm sorry if you thought I was accusing you of something. I was just curious about the pictures because they didn't have a water marking on them. YOU were the one who went off thinking the little white pup, that looks like most all little white pups was your dog. So, I thought maybe SHE had stolen them from puppyfind, and was passing them on through email or something. When I didn't see the puppyfind.com on your pics. I assumed she emailed them to you, that's why I asked. And also, because I'd seen them on puppyfind a few wks ago myself. 
Again, sorry for the confusion. No need for dramatics here. Go on posting about saving dogs :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, and I meant no need for dramatics in general on this forum. Especially from this thread  It was meant to help, not hurt. I'm petfinder posting obsessed, lol. Always putting up links to cute pups in need of rescue. So, I'm glad to see others doing the same.


----------

